# BLAUPUNKT Endeavor 800 ng Firmware



## Beni_143 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, i have the BLAUPUNKT Endeavor 800 ng tablet. It is stucked while booting. I tried pressing volume and power button together and reached at the recovery mode. I tried restoring factory but it doesn't complete rather it gets restarted after a while. I also delete cache etc but no good. The tablet still displays android logo but goes nowhere ahead. I decide to reinstall its firmware but i am unable to find this file over the internet. ENDEAVOUR800_WL212_20130117.zip
Anyone help my finding this file or send it if you have it in your pc. Sorry for bad english. I will be thankful for any help.


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

What caused or what happened right before this issue? Were you trying to root your tablet? 

Additionally, is the tablet still under warranty?


----------

